# f1.2 and an Extention Tube



## JTPhotography (Dec 26, 2015)

I get some interesting effects playing around with some macro stuff wide open on the 50mm manual lens.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 26, 2015)

Fun.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes, that is an interesting effect. If you like that type of effect, you might look in to the types of images that can be created by rrrrrreallllly fast-aperture lenses, something like an f/0.7 or f/0.75 photocopier lens, which has ultra-shallow depth of field on close-up stuff. A few years back, photocopier lenses for macro work was sort of a "thing", and I have seem some absolutely gorgeous, dreamy macro images made with them.


----------



## JTPhotography (Dec 26, 2015)

Cool Derrel, I've never heard of that.


----------

